# A week in SW Georgia



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2018)

I went down to sw georgia last wednesday with the intent to eradicate a few pigs with great success. Its pnut planting season and the pigs are runnin down the rows as soon as the plants pop up. Long story short, 15 pigs died and several  more injured. Now for the pictures.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 28, 2018)

Good  job bro.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2018)

Thank you Dirt.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2018)

Any left ??


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Any left ??



Theres plenty left. I cant kill em all.


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 28, 2018)

Now that looks like fun, good job.


----------



## Jester896 (May 29, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Theres plenty left. I cant kill em all.



truth

they don't normally wait for the plants to come up tho


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> truth
> 
> they don't normally wait for the plants to come up tho



Yep, as you can see in the pictures, most were killed in last years cotton fields but there are always random pnuts coming up as they rotate their crops between fields. The ground hadnt even been turned yet but the farmers was wanting me to guard those pnuts.


----------



## Jester896 (May 29, 2018)

Good nights work!


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> Good nights work!



Thank you sir but it was actually 4 nights work.


----------



## frankwright (May 29, 2018)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 29, 2018)

Man I would hate to have to process all those pigs. Thats a lota work.


----------



## baddave (May 29, 2018)

that makes me hungry


----------



## Son (May 29, 2018)

SW GA will not run out of hogs, too many and they are everywhere there's woods. Sows dropping pigs faster than we can take em out. Big boars constantly roaming in search of sows in heat. Food plots get hammered, feeders turned over and local farms are feeling the pain. Hog rooting in farm fields makes it rough for tractors, spreaders, sprayers etc. Nocturnal and smarter than any other animal in the woods. We've taken out over 150 in the last twelve months or so.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2018)

Geezer Ray said:


> Man I would hate to have to process all those pigs. Thats a lota work.



Skin em, quarter em and then on ice. Then I give em away to someone who wants em.


----------



## Jester896 (May 29, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Thank you sir but it was actually 4 nights work.



slacker


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> slacker



Doh! One of the farmers said I couldnt leave until I killed 40. He counts the fetus' as kills so I turned in 20 for him. One of the sows had 5 in her.


----------



## Jester896 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Barebowyer (May 31, 2018)

Good stuff!  For being so overpopulated it sure is hard to get permission to hunt them though.......02


----------



## Jester896 (May 31, 2018)

are you asking to come to their place every night or just when you feel like going


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2018)

Barebowyer said:


> Good stuff!  For being so overpopulated it sure is hard to get permission to hunt them though.......02



You have to build relationships. It helps to know someone who knows the farmers or someone who has hunted on the property and in good standing with them.

Once you get in, if you get in, the most important thing is respect. You have to respect the farmers, land and everything on it. Ask if you can help them on the farm. I've helped fix irrigation systems, picked roots up out of a new field, Got a lawnmower back running, clean culvert pipes and spillways, cut trees out of the roads, ect. You get the point. It's not always about killing pigs for them. They need to see some of your character first, after all, they have more money invested in cows and equipment than any pig damage can compare. Not to mention the majority of them insure their crops.

 They dont want a bunch of wild heathens comin on their property shootin up irrigation pipes, equipment or livestock just to take a few porkers out. 

Also, a lot of them contract pig eradication. They don't always know when those guys will be there. For example, I seen a pack of 30 just on the other side of the fence from the property I hunt. There wasn't a darn thing I could do but watch em in hopes of them comin over to me as the farmer next door had already paid a contractor to keep an eye on his property via drone. I told the farmers that I hunt for, They will tell their neighbor and I may get the go ahead to take em out next time I'm down or I may not.


----------



## kinross (May 31, 2018)

What type of optic are you running on your AR. We are going to give them a hit in Burke County this weekend with the thermal and and the new DPMS 308


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2018)

kinross said:


> What type of optic are you running on your AR. We are going to give them a hit in Burke County this weekend with the thermal and and the new DPMS 308



Its a pulsar rxq30v and a dpms G2 hunter in .308 with 20" stainless barrel. I spent the extra $100 on the qd mount so I can spot with the thermal then slip it on the rifle to stalk. I've had it on and off over a hundred times and it still holds zero. Only bad thing about the thermal imo is no video which wasn't a deal breaker for me but wish I had it on a couple of those shots. Nothing like seein a pig runnin full speed and just burying their nose in the ground and roll head over hoof.


----------



## Jester896 (May 31, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Nothing like seein a pig runnin full speed and just burying their nose in the ground and roll head over hoof.



for me it's more like watching their chin slide on the ground a few feet and when the front momentum slows enough the rear end is still hauling tail and comes over the top with a nice arch then a big thud when they land


----------



## Son (May 31, 2018)

Place an ad in your newspaper telling farmers you will control their hog problem free. Be surprised, but some will call ya. 
I have farmers who have just heard about me, call and ask me to come hunt their hogs. Probably some due to my newspaper column where i often mention taking hogs of our hunting properties.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> for me it's more like watching their chin slide on the ground a few feet and when the front momentum slows enough the rear end is still hauling tail and comes over the top with a nice arch then a big thud when they land



Same


----------



## kinross (Jun 1, 2018)

How clear is the thermal at 150 yards. Could you shoot out to say 200 yards. For less than 2 grand this could be a good option. What is your overall take on it


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm in Union county, if you would like to drive up and check it out for yourself, PM me. I haven't shot anything out past 100 yds yet but you can identify very easily at 200+ and there is a picture in picture zoom that I havent used also.


----------



## haha (Jun 12, 2018)

Where is this place? Can I come too? I am willing to pay to allow me to hunt hogs.


----------



## kinross (Jun 13, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> I'm in Union county, if you would like to drive up and check it out for yourself, PM me. I haven't shot anything out past 100 yds yet but you can identify very easily at 200+ and there is a picture in picture zoom that I havent used also.


Thanks for the offer


----------



## patton72 (Jun 15, 2018)

Heading to Oscilla end of month for piggies. Hope they have the peanuts planted. went January and the pigs were digging up remaining peanuts left in the ground. Killed 3 bigens.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2018)

I would hope they already have their peanuts in the ground.


----------



## piglatinhater (Jun 15, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> I would hope they already have their peanuts in the ground.


Yep!!


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 15, 2018)

patton72 said:


> Heading to Oscilla end of month for piggies. Hope they have the peanuts planted. went January and the pigs were digging up remaining peanuts left in the ground. Killed 3 bigens.


 They will have the peanuts planted or should have been done by the end of may.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2018)

that's when they are rooting them up...or the volunteers in the cotton


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info Pigpredator.  I have great relationships with the farmers in my area and in fact, am the only one with permission to hunt on some due to the respect I show, etc.  I was raised right and treat them very well.  However, none of the farms I hunt have a steady population of hogs in my area.  That is the case in regards to me...


----------



## patton72 (Jun 30, 2018)

Didn't get to go on my hog trip this weekend. All but 3 of us backed out. They were complaining about its going to be too hot. Not that hot at night. They are sissy girls.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 30, 2018)

That stinks. It really isn't that hot at night. I was down last week and didn't kill but two in 4 nights out. Plenty of deer though. I actually seen a deer chase off a hog. I don't know if the moon was too bright, I couldn't get on their schedule or what?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 1, 2018)

3 was more than enough to shoot at night.


----------

